# Meet Scrumph and Pookie



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I am Tristan this is Scrumph.We had Scrmph for 2 months. sh is hyper and crazy.










This is pookie. She is sort of a shy rat but she is verey verey verey verey verey sweet and loveable.










Does this look cute to you?


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

AH! theyre SO cute! I especially love the last picture. I was SO CLOSE to buying the exact same bed for my baby. Small world.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the last picure, and the one on the head lol. Very cute!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Your rats are cuties.


My rats have that same little bed, and they absolutely love it, but they always pee in it and then it smells HORRIBLE so I took it out until they learn to pee in their litter box consistently. Haha. .


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

This happen with our rats, too. The bed is washable. Also, I've been putting little squares of cloth into it and change them as needed.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I'm in love! I love those namees!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I had that same bed too, but felt guilty when I saw how crammed both my guys were in it. So I bought the larger one and there is plenty of room to spare. I also bought two so one can be cleaned for rotation purposes.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awwww... cute!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I love the first picture of Scrumph, she's so cute!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i also have a rat named pookie but she is a blue rat. both of them are adorable.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are too cute!


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

the last two pictures are just way too cool and cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice, adorable rats, but please resize the pictures to be dial-up and screen friendly. the limit for this site is 600x600


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry about the picture size. I was just learning how to post photos here. Now I know how to resize them!


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in love with the third photo! Brilliant pose, she looks so slinky and adventurous (and all those whiskers!) =D


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Awww. I love hoodeds. They're both beuatiful girls.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

awwwwwwwww, Such cuties!! <3


----------

